
Bill would punish firms for hiring part-time workers - fortran77
https://libertyunyielding.com/2019/10/19/bill-would-punish-firms-for-hiring-part-time-workers/
======
planetzero
Those part-time workers won't magically become full-time workers. Half or more
will most likely be let go and less full-time workers will be hired, if at
all.

What about people that actually want to work part-time? There are many stay at
home moms that just want a few hours to work during the day.

